#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  South Asia's First and Fastest Mobitel 5G Network Launched at One Galle Face!

## Bhavya

Did you guys know that Mobitel Sri Lanka has successfully touched the highest mobile network 5G speeds for the first time in South Asia which is higher than 1.55Gbps speed? Recently, the Mobitel branch at One Galle Face mall launched it's "Fastest 5G" network. Visit there to experience the Hi-speed Internet service for downloading, streaming and gaming. Here you can check more details about Mobitel 5G: https://bit.ly/3ctsWLg

----------

